# Mid Century Modern Wedding Menu - for a class



## Kelly Cooley (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, Everyone! I am new to this site & this is my first post.  I am on my way to becoming certified in Event Planning. For the online class I am taking now we are planning a wedding -every.single.aspect. My theme is mid century modern (a la Mad Men-ish)... I am stumped on the menu aspect. I do NOT want it to be all 1960's food. I do want to have a few nods ie: shrimp cocktail & deviled eggs. But most people will not enjoy jello-molds, etc. The wedding itself is semi-formal. I'd love input. Thank you!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Roast Beef, Gravy, Mashed potatoes and vegetable with/ Cherries Jubilee for dessert.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

http://www.foodtimeline.org/fooddecades.html#1960s

Start here and pick a few dishes that you like or can be easily converted using today's ingredients.


----------

